# Style warriors collection has launched on the uk website



## Retropinuplady (Jun 4, 2009)

I am soooo happy I'm just in the middle of placeing my order and had to tell everyone who is in th uk the collection has finally come to us yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can not wait to try vibrant grape and fierce and fabulous...woohoo!!!
can you tell i'm happy lol


----------

